# Labor Day Truck Stolen from Loma



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

*Here's your man....*

Your telling me someone stole your truck just to run a shuttle and then returned it?

Ok, I got your main suspect right here.....












Seriously, Randy Marsh has the biggest balls I've ever seen. Big enough to do something this blatantly stupid. I'd be amazed if it wasn't him.



Good luck figuring that mess out.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Does your vehicle have a key pad entry, or is it safe to assume you hid your keys for RimRock somewhere on the vehicle?


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

Well you don't sound like a idiot so I'm gonna assume that you did not leave your keys in the ignition, on the dash or in plain sight..... so that means it must have been an inside job.

I highly doubt any other boater would start digging through cars at a put in until they found keys and then to use that car/truck to run their shuttle.... My money is that someone you know saw your truck, knew where to find the hidden keys and borrowed your truck.....

Or someone at the shuttle company borrowed it.

.....but if that is not the case.... my money is on Grif....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Isn't it common knowledge that if you need a car near a river just open the gas cap???

That's happened to us here in MT. Missing car was found at the next take out up river. 

I know longer do the gas cap to gas cap thing....

It's a bummer you didn't at least get a note and some cash. Damn shuttle thiefs.


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

The perpetrator should have replaced the gas or left a case of (good) beer for your troubles. 

We had a bus breakdown on the Middle Fork last year and the outfitter borrowed another outfitters van at the takeout, but they weren't due back for a few days. 

I'm betting you know this person. Good luck solving the mystery.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

This post confuses me. At first I wondered what a "Labor Day Truck" was and then to find out it wasn't stolen, but borrowed......

Not to make light of your troubles. At least it came back. Sucks it ruined part of the rio for you.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

ahhh, the good ole loaner shuttle vehicle trick. I have heard of kayakers doing that trick before. At least they didn't leave weird passive aggressive notes about no snacks or how the shuttle should have been left earlier so they could have gotten home sooner. 
In defensive of kayakers , I had a rafter promise me a 12 pack last weekend for a shuttle, still waiting.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If the keys are in the gas tank, its free game to be borrowed for a shuttle. Thats age old kayaker language for "go ahead and use my rig to shuttle yours bro". We are clearly looking for one of the recent kayaker converts. 

In all seriousness, that sucks but could have been so much worse. 

Did rimrock shuttle your rig at least?


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

zbaird said:


> If the keys are in the gas tank, its free game to be borrowed for a shuttle. Thats age old kayaker language for "go ahead and use my rig to shuttle yours bro". We are clearly looking for one of the recent kayaker converts.
> 
> In all seriousness, that sucks but could have been so much worse.
> 
> Did rimrock shuttle your rig at least?


Somebody uses my truck for their shuttle, they damn well better hope that I'm not there to discover them in process, keys left or not. Enough said.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm with you. I was kidding and haven't ever done it. I definitely have seen it (the scenario went, "nice, thats matts rig, bet he left the keys in the tank and we can get shuttle done!) and heard of it and certainly don't leave my keys in the gas tank because of it, among other reasons.

I would however rather learn that it was the case instead of it actually being stolen, sold, trashed out, etc.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

zbaird said:


> I'm with you. I was kidding and haven't ever done it. I definitely have seen it (the scenario went, "nice, thats matts rig, bet he left the keys in the tank and we can get shuttle done!) and heard of it and certainly don't leave my keys in the gas tank because of it, among other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> I would however rather learn that it was the case instead of it actually being stolen, sold, trashed out, etc.



Hmmm, this makes sense now.

Many years ago at the put in for bailey I left my car parked with the keys in the gas cap to return after our run to find my car in a completely different spot.




Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*loma camaras..*

There are cameras over looking I-70 at the weigh station, port of entry, that might have caught your vehicle that day? not sure if you can get access to those, but....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

When I don't have a keyless entry, I get an extra set of the keys to the shuttle company (drop off or USPS) than lock and take my set with me. The shuttle driver locks the extra set back in truck in a agreed upon hiding spot. Not fool proof, but will stop an amateur thief.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a truck and trailer stolen from the take out of the salt and it changed my key practices. I have a Lock Box welded to the truck's rack and about 4 more steps before the rig can roll down the road without me. It's one thing to leave a castle parked where shit bags can smash and grab but I make the key's a bit more work. Glad story ended with all your stuff intact.


----------



## Browndog08 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's doubtful I'll ever get to the bottom of it, but thought I would ask. Keys were in the gas tank for RimRock. Going a different route from here on out.


----------



## Riko (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought a cheap little drybag at Wall-mart. I always just take my carkey/fob and roll it in there and put it in my PFD pocket. I always have my keys and never have to worry about what may be happening while I am on the river.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*Same at Westwater*

We did a labor day float from Loma to Westy. Got back to my truck and trailer and the truck was parked in the same place but the keys where in the middle of the road. I hid them on the leaf spring on the passenger side. The keys had been run over a couple of times. Nothing missing in the truck. Very Weird.


----------

